# Awaiting date for Fertility Clinic but boyfriend is sterile. What to expect!



## DarceyJay (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi. I am new to this site but I've just joined hoping that I can get a clearer understanding of what's involved in your first meeting with the Fertility Clinic.  My boyfriend and I have been trying to concieve for 2 years and 7 months and I've never fallen pregnant.  I've had a laparoscopy, several ultrasounds, hycosy scan and blood tests.  My periods are all over the place and tests have indicated I don't always ovulate however, my most recent results have confirmed I did on my last cycle. My tubes ares clear but I am border line polycystic ovaries.  Sadly on Friday my boyfriend was informed that he is completely sterile.  He has done 2 tests and both results indicated this.  We are of course devastated because we have been together 16 years and we have been wanting a child of our own for years.  
The hospital advised us that they would refer us to LGI to the Fertility Clinic but when I asked what they would do he was very vague about the position and said they could possibly look at a sperm donor.  I was shocked as surely this is something you need time to consider and is there nothing else that can be done.  I would have thought my boyfriend would have more tests to ascertain why there is no sperm and perhaps rule out a blockage.  I've heard some men have operations and manage to retrieve some sperm which is then used for IVF. I am so confused and wondered if anybody else out could shed some light on this.  Is it really the case that nothing can be done and therefore a sperm donor is the only option? Thanks and I hope to hear from somebody in a similar position.  I feel so alone as all of our brothers and sisters have children and I'm nearly 35 and my boyfriend is 44 so we are always quizzed about why we have no children together. I am so confused!!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

hi darcey jay
Sorry u find yourself in this situation
You'll c from my signature my story is similar
It sound like your OH is asoospermic. Lots of us on Fertilityfriends with partners with same diagnosis but the good news is that there's alot of success stories
Please come and join us on the non-obstructive support and information thread under the male factor diagnosis section where you'll find loads of support. 
I think the general consensus I that MrRamsey one of the only UK experts when it comes to asoospemia , no matter what u do, I would really recommend seeing him
We r moving toward with donor sperm after a biopsy my DH had last year failed to retrieve anything for icsi
However we will always keep hope alive that future treatment developments might be able to help us one day 
Xxxx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

*is that MrRamsey is one of the only UK Experts
(sorry phone doesn't type very well)


----------



## DarceyJay (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi. Thanks so much for for your reply.  I really appreciate it.
I will certainly start following the thread as advised as any additional information is always helpful.  Just need to work out how  
Do you know whether TESE is available on the NHS or is it privately funded?
Also, where abouts is Mr Ramsey located and which clinic is he based at?
I wish you all the best and I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I think MOST NHS trusts in the UK now fund TESE, and some even fund microTESE, which is a more advanced and effective form of TESE
if u are in London area it is likely that your NHS will refer u to MRramsey anyway as he covers that District
If they don't refer to him I strongly recommend u push for it via your partners GP
MrR also runs a private clinic based in Windsor , I think its called the London clinic. Easy to get an appointment and PA is very helpful
Xx


----------



## DarceyJay (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok thank you.  I will look into it. We are in North Yorkshire and are being referred to Leeds from our local hospital xx


----------

